# Hop Hog Recipe using Bootmakers Pale Ale?



## Lewie17 (5/3/17)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a Hop Hog recipe using the coopers bootmakers pale ale as the base.

Some ingredients I have to pick from are.
Light Dry Malt
Brew Enhancer 2
Light Crystal

Hops 
Cirta
Galaxy
Centennial

I have seen recipes using unhopped liquid malts but I don't want to copy those because I understand the pale ale tin is already quite bitter.


----------



## Lewie17 (5/3/17)

This is where im at so far.

American Pale Ale 05/03/2017

Beer Name Hop Hog Attempt Brewer Ben 

Rehydrate US05 yeast in 100ml of boiled water cooled to < 30C

GRAINS steep at 65-70C for 30 minutes in a minimum of 0.75 litres of water

Light Crystal 60 0.25 kg 



and rinse the grains (sparge) in a minimum of 0.75 litres of water at 65-70C

Make the Hop Boil Volume up to 5 Litres 

Bring Boil SG to 1.040 add either 413 g DME or 503 g LME 

Bring to rolling boil (add 0.5 whirlfloc tablet 10 minutes from end of boil) 
HOPS add Centennial 25 g 5 Mins 
Citra 25 g 1 Mins 
Galaxy 25 g 1 Mins 
Centennial 25 g DRY HOPPED 
Citra 25 g DRY HOPPED 
Galaxy 25 g DRY HOPPED 



DME Light Dry Malt 1.075 kg less any added above 

add remainder of DME about 5 minutes from the end of the boil plus any adjuncts, LME and Kits

ADJUNCTS Dextrose 0.15 kg 
Maltodextrin 0.075 kg 
LME 

KIT Coopers Bootmaker Pale Ale Dissolve the Kit 

Cool the resulting wort (can be achieved by adding to ice/cold water in fermenter) 
Add to Fermenter and make up to 21 Litres with hot or cold water to adjust the temperature

When below 22C pitch ale yeast or if using lager yeast cool to below 14C before pitching 

Predicted OG 1.050 IBU 37.2 
FG 1.013 EBC 13.3 
%alc Keg 4.8 Bottle 5.2


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (8/3/17)

Would be keen to see what some more experienced brewers think, I've currently got a hop hog clone bottled (country brewer's recipe)


----------

